# some civics faster from factory?



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

ive heard this rumor that there are civics that come out of the factory for some reason faster than others. in a previous thread i talked about a kid whos civic is unbelievebly fast for a bone stock 4 door lx. this kid's civic is one of those who came out of a factory that has had like radiology being practiced near. he's beating cars left and right like nothing. its ridiculiuos. he keeps up with my friends 99 integra easily. anybody else heard of this?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

good drivers?...i dunno


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

may have performance fluids... but that wouldn't even make a significant difference


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

you sreu he isn't hiding something under that hood? might have some real balls under that honda skirt  a healthy dose of NO2 will do that


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Is this a serious thread? 

Cause I'm about ready to burst in laughfter  

A stock 4-door LX. Right.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NismoPC said:


> * Is this a serious thread?
> 
> Cause I'm about ready to burst in laughfter
> 
> A stock 4-door LX. Right.  *


so...my stock 4 door chevy economy 350 is faster than a stock mustang GT sports car. point is sometimes big things come in unexpected packages. like my point i made a few weeks ago of a 1990 Geo Prizm (its my fiances) and how its sporting a hot toyota engine factory.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

there are supposed factory monsters among american V8s, which through some unknown combination of luck, workmanship and parts balancing, are 10-15% more powerful than other stockers...

but in a japanese sedan? with their smaller engines and tighter clearances from the factory, I don't think any stock 1.6 can have more than 5-6 hp over the factory claim....

sure he doesn't have swapped cams and internals? And that he isn't shooting NO2?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

niky said:


> *there are supposed factory monsters among american V8s, which through some unknown combination of luck, workmanship and parts balancing, are 10-15% more powerful than other stockers...*


not to mention mychevy doesn't have to deal with all the emiisions junk that newer cars do



niky said:


> *
> but in a japanese sedan? with their smaller engines and tighter clearances from the factory, I don't think any stock 1.6 can have more than 5-6 hp over the factory claim....
> 
> sure he doesn't have swapped cams and internals? And that he isn't shooting NO2? *


and i'm wondering if he is on funny stuff...cause i know that for most V8's you can get a N02 plate thingy that goes over the carb stud in the air cleaner and put nitrous in....and that might work in other setups like a civic....so if someone can't see it then no one knows about it.....ohh idea...i can do that on my E16i


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

The driver on that civic must be thin...imagine the handicap you're in when the the driver in the other car weighs 150 lbs. lesser than you...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Exalta said:


> *The driver on that civic must be thin...imagine the handicap you're in when the the driver in the other car weighs 150 lbs. lesser than you... *


lol thats true


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hmmm.... stealth NO2... I've got to look at that... am thinking of stealth supercharging... I've talked to my mechanic and he said it was possible...  ...considering toyota superchargers fit under the power steering pump and can be plugged into the manifold...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

but i've only seen it for carb studs...so dont know how else you could do it. and yeah..toyota was good at that. the biggest thing giving away the 4agze was all the piping


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Your stock Chevy 350 is faster than a Mustang GT? Have you been smoking something recently?


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I know that with focus zx3's, there is a wide range of difference in the amount of power that the engine actually puts out, this being based on how well the engine was built, how it was broken in, etc.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

no, i am psitive, ive looked under his hood more than once, there is no no2. and none of us that hes raced is more than like a 20lb difference in the drivers weight. and yes this is a serious thread, i just dont understand. and he is has im sure more than 5-6 hp from the factory than hes supposed to. because he beats my ga with a header, exhaust, and advanced timing. wer'e not talking big gains here but still.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Sure he doesn't have a japanese D15B? Those look like stock D15s but are at 130 hp stockl... Basically, they're SOHC VTEC from hell.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

im sure. he doesnt know his ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> *like my point i made a few weeks ago of a 1990 Geo Prizm (its my fiances) and how its sporting a hot toyota engine factory. *


UH  That's because it is a Toyota Corolla badged as a Chevy. I don't get the reference. This is a Honda powered by a Honda. Not a Daihatsu powered by a Honda.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NismoPC said:


> *UH  That's because it is a Toyota Corolla badged as a Chevy. I don't get the reference. This is a Honda powered by a Honda. Not a Daihatsu powered by a Honda. *


you have no idea how many people do not know that a prizm is a rebadged corolla. most people relate a prizm to a 3cyl . and yes my chevy has outran stock GT's...so either they aren't running right, aren' really gt's, or the drivers dont know how to drive them. But most GT's i've been around only have about 210hp and 275lbs-ft....and yes thats the V8 but i do know there are 300hp versions but i guess i've never ran across one. either way i've got enough torque and power to beat a mustang off the line...after that its anybodies game. and this is a nissan forum so who cares now if i had said that i can beat a cobra....that would be a different story.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NismoPC said:


> *UH  That's because it is a Toyota Corolla badged as a Chevy. I don't get the reference. This is a Honda powered by a Honda. Not a Daihatsu powered by a Honda. *


and yeah i know its a bad reference...but i was getting at sometimes engines are in cars that some people dont know about. and yeah everyone here knows its a corolla...but the average person i've talked with doesn't


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> ive heard this rumor that there are civics that come out of the factory for some reason faster than others. in a previous thread i talked about a kid whos civic is unbelievebly fast for a bone stock 4 door lx. this kid's civic is one of those who came out of a factory that has had like radiology being practiced near. he's beating cars left and right like nothing. its ridiculiuos. he keeps up with my friends 99 integra easily. anybody else heard of this?


Isn't this every Civic boy's story  .....Dude, I like totally am smoking Mustangs.....

Actually there is slight variety among cars, you are looking at a slight difference positive or negative concerning hp.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

wait, what. im not sure what u r saying. and, u have an sr20de, not a ga.


----------



## Devel79 (Oct 1, 2003)

Not to beat a dead horse, but I remember a few years back, Ford had a problem with some of their Mustand Cobras-coming out of the factory with a lot less horsepower than they were supposed to have.
As far as a Civic... anything's possible, but I think different driving habits can make a big difference in who wins and who loses. I'm not implying either one of you is a bad driver, but it can make a difference.


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

i am not sure but my friends 95 gsr was faster than others. he could beat type R's just with a intake. but dunno.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

^^^thats all driver...maybe


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hmm.. heres whats goin on here.. first of all.. since we are on the subject of rebadging things.. since acura is honda.. the integra is gonna keep up with the honda.. unless we are talking totally different engines.. but.. imagine this.. a grandma drivin used honda.. VS. a teenage used honda.. which one is gonna have more worn parts.. which one is gonna only use that honda(or any car in this case) for grocieries.. and then put it away in the garage.. and which is gonna floor it at every green light.. thats the difference here.. also oils.. Manual VS auto.. there are many differences and factors to consider here in this thread.. but sometimes a stock car.. will put out better torque #s or hp. #s with stock stuff.. for example ... when you switch to certain cams on an se-r... you may loose some tq but gain hp in certain power bands.. its all a matter of what they have..VS what you have VS what numbers put out.. Travis


----------

